# non raceable tires



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

why do company's make tires that can't be used at any roar rules.


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Simply because not every track uses ROAR rules!!!!*


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

edward,

What type of tires are you referring to? 

NOTE: Roar has NO control over who builds or sells what products - they only have control over what products are used at events they Sanction.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Wouldn't suprise me if +90% of tire sales are to bashers and non roar racers. 

Plus, a smart roar racer would be experimenting with different tires when practicing/racing outside of roar, trying to learn things about how their setup responds to adjustment. With non-roar tires you can get grippier, and slippier, to push setup extremes and learn things which will apply to roar situations. So if you just bought non-raceable tires, they might still end up helping your efforts on the track

happy racin!


----------



## kmberie (Dec 15, 2005)

swtour said:


> edward,
> 
> What type of tires are you referring to?
> 
> NOTE: Roar has NO control over who builds or sells what products - they only have control over what products are used at events they Sanction.


I think he is referring to the new ribbed entries by Proline and JC for CORR trucks.

But maybe others too.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I always thought it was silly for new kits to even come with tires. 9 times out of 10 they are not going to work on your track so they just sit in the box and never get used. I wish they would just give you an extra set of wheels or make the kit a little cheaper instead of giving me tires I won't use. I'm sure they work well on the tracks close to where they make the vehicles but they don't work at all typically for me.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

good idea have all trucks or buggys come with some kind of AT type tires.
for long wear and good all around fun.


----------



## jdroge01 (Jan 30, 2011)

The new Losi 22 comes with 2 complete sets of wheels and no tires.


----------

